# TalonAWD's tarantula collection pictures.



## TalonAWD (Jul 7, 2010)

I'm always posting random pictures all over the place and I love taking pictures of my T's. So I decided its time to start my own T picture thread. Hope you enjoy! 

My Terrestrials

*Chromatopelma cyaneopubscens. (GBB) Right before becoming gravid.*






*Brachypelma boehmei. My absolute favorite T. Because its my favorite colors...Red and Black Female*






*Brachypelma vagans. Female * 






*Brachypelma emelia. Just molted yesterday.*






*Acanthoscurria geniculata. She a bit gravid right now*






*Acanthoscurria chacoana. Female*






*Ceratogyrus marshalli Male*






*Ceratogyrus marshalli Female*






*Nhandu chromatus Female. I'll get a better picture of her when she is out on her nightly patrols.*






*Grammostola rosea "RCF" Female Still waiting for a molt from her.*






*Grammostola pulchra Female. She just molted couple weeks ago.*






*Pterinochilus murinus (OBT)*






*Maraca cabocla. Everyone know I have these*






*Maraca cabocla spiderling 3rd instar.*






*Monocentropus balfouri.*






Heres my Arboreals

*Poecilotheria metallica.*






*Heteroscodra maculata*






*Encyrocratella olivacea.*






*Avicularia versicolor*


----------



## imd12nv (Jul 7, 2010)

a collection to envy for sure!


----------



## TalonAWD (Jul 8, 2010)

Thanks! i also have a Lasiodora parahybana but she is molting right now as I type this. She is over 6 inch legspan.
Here she is right now. I'll get a pic with her new skins in the next few days.
Her new body next to old skin.


----------



## x Mr Awesome x (Jul 8, 2010)

Gimme all your stuff.


----------



## TalonAWD (Jul 8, 2010)

x Mr Awesome x said:


> Gimme all your stuff.


You can't have it!;P


----------



## Lisa Gayle 713 (Jul 8, 2010)

GREAT PICS! You have a beautiful collection. I definately envy your P. metallica.....


----------



## TalonAWD (Jul 8, 2010)

Thank you. She is really really blue. Heres a shot of her from underside. Direct flash with my camera.






I also have a video of her true blueness. You see her Live with all that blue. The lighting makes all the difference in the world. From 2:30 on you see the blue.
[YOUTUBE]FmRM1RjPv1k[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## ocean/blue (Jul 8, 2010)

Stunning T's:clap:, how big is the Ceratogyrus marshalli female?


----------



## TalonAWD (Jul 8, 2010)

ocean/blue said:


> Stunning T's:clap:, how big is the Ceratogyrus marshalli female?


Both are 3 inch legspans. Thats when you first see if you have a male or female clearly. Females get horns, Males get stubs.


----------



## Arachnoholic420 (Jul 8, 2010)

Steve, what a beautiful collection you got.... Glad you finally decided to share some pics of your T's with us... Tnx...
I was wondering when you would start a picture thread... 
Anyway, I would love to see a nice pic thread of your Maraca cabocla...
If you dont mind... tnx agian!

Peace,
Armando


----------



## bioshock (Jul 8, 2010)

Ahh P. metallica and G. pulchra are beauties im so jealous!!! :worship:


----------



## TalonAWD (Jul 8, 2010)

Arachnoholic420 said:


> Steve, what a beautiful collection you got.... Glad you finally decided to share some pics of your T's with us... Tnx...
> I was wondering when you would start a picture thread...
> Anyway, I would love to see a nice pic thread of your Maraca cabocla...
> If you dont mind... tnx agian!
> ...


Thanks. I didn't post pics before because I did not feel I had enough T's. I now have alot and takes lots of pictures. Just last year i had so little T's. Only 4 main ones. Now I'm flooded with them Typical of this hobby, right? 

As for the Maraca pic thread, I did create one.  I do updated it from time to time. In fact I have 3 dedicated Maraca cabocla threads. Heres the link to the photo shoot where its mostly the life cycle of the tarantula and each instar I get pictures of.

http://www.arachnoboards.com/ab/showthread.php?t=178240

And I don't mind at all. If you wanted me to take pictures I would and its no trouble at all. Just ask.  I love to do it and literally I take pictures of either my T's or other bugs almost every day!


----------



## Miss Bianca (Jul 8, 2010)

Very nice specimens Steve


----------



## toncek12 (Jul 8, 2010)

Very nice tarantulas!


----------



## TalonAWD (Jul 9, 2010)

Heres a picture with the Maraca cabocla communial project.


----------



## VinceG (Jul 9, 2010)

Great pictures Steve! Just love your enclosures!


----------



## TalonAWD (Jul 9, 2010)

I never take pictures of my RCF Rosie or the G rosea so I guess I now have a reason to start. Here she is today. She only hangs out in 2 spots of her custom enclosure. Under the tree or under the ledge. She needs a molt.







And heres my G rosea. This little guy went through alot. This is the one that had the symptoms of DKS and pulled through. (http://www.arachnoboards.com/ab/showthread.php?t=165802)  Now at 3"LS. Fast growing for a rosea. I got it when it was .75" Took 6 months to get to this size. (last molt was back in April) As you can see it loves to eat Very agressive eater! It stopped eating so i may have a molt soon.


----------



## TalonAWD (Jul 10, 2010)

Heres my Lasiodora parahybana. I love when they get their black color!


----------



## Versi*JP*Color (Jul 10, 2010)

I'll borrow your T's.
emphasis on borrows


----------



## Zman181 (Jul 10, 2010)

I have been interested in Maraca cabocla T's ever since I layed eyes on them.  My Best Friend and I are interested in purchasing slings from you.


----------



## Zman181 (Jul 10, 2010)

I own 8 of these Beautiful species.  I am patiently waiting until they reach this stage.


----------



## D3AdB0DYMAN (Jul 10, 2010)

very nice pics


----------



## TalonAWD (Jul 10, 2010)

Zman181 said:


> I own 8 of these Beautiful species.  I am patiently waiting until they reach this stage.


Which species?


----------



## Lisa Gayle 713 (Jul 10, 2010)

Steve, thanks for sharing your video. That enclosure is top notch! And your girl... well... all I can say is that she IS royal blue spiderified.


----------



## TalonAWD (Jul 22, 2010)

My GBB "Destiny" is finally coming around, being back to her normal calm self again. Cleaned out her tank for a fresh start.







Heres her children. Nice fat and healthy.







...And my Ceratogyrus marshalli molted. Now 3.5" and a nice looking horn. Love the contrast in coloration. She has a serious attitude problem. Mean mean mean!












I like how the carapace pattern continues on the horn.







And my G. rosea molted, as expected. Now looking real nice. 3.5" and still needs to harden up a bit.


----------



## x Mr Awesome x (Jul 22, 2010)

New pics look great!


----------



## crawltech (Jul 23, 2010)

Nice pics, Steve........those marshallis can be a handful for sure!....kind of a stand there ground, type of mean!:evil:.....like shes sayin.."wanna fight?"


----------



## TalonAWD (Jul 23, 2010)

crawltech said:


> Nice pics, Steve........those marshallis can be a handful for sure!....kind of a stand there ground, type of mean!:evil:.....like shes sayin.."wanna fight?"


Exactly! My male C. marshalli likes to actually attack. But its a slap attack and both love to stridulate.


----------



## TalonAWD (Jul 23, 2010)

Newest member of my Tarantula family.

B. boehmei. What is especially special about this girl is that she is actually red, which I have never owned before. (And i have owned a few boehmei's) I named her "Shani" 


> *"Shani" is of Hebrew origin, and the meaning of Shani is "crimson, red"*









*And heres my two girls next to each other. "Shani" and "Celeris"*


----------



## Miss Bianca (Jul 23, 2010)

I love these pics of the boehmei ladies!
My fave these...  
They are stunning, especially right after a molt.


----------



## TalonAWD (Jul 27, 2010)

Heres a nice shot of my Red B. boehmei "Shani" Definately photogenic!







And my Encyrocratella olivacea molted.







Monocentropus balfouri also molted. Still a boring greyish color.







GBB C. cyaneopubescens. "Destiny" Coming around nicely. Starting to web up her enclosure again.







Grammostola pulchra. Shes nice and plump.


----------



## TalonAWD (Aug 3, 2010)

Destiny would be proud of her little ones. They are crazy fast.  They still need to darken as they just started to molt.


----------



## Protectyaaaneck (Aug 4, 2010)

Congrats Steve!  :clap:


----------



## TalonAWD (Aug 4, 2010)

Protectyaaaneck said:


> Congrats Steve!  :clap:


Thank you!!


----------



## TalonAWD (Aug 6, 2010)

My Brachypelma vagans Male "Big Ben" molted to ultimate and the difference was amazing. He was 4.5" before and now a whopping 6".

From this....







To this. Freshly molted.







He has to meet "Melissa". And she is M-E-A-N!!!!  Heres her best pose. She is NOT all show. She definately attacks!







Her "ok, I'm calm now...Breathing in now" pose.


----------



## shakw0n (Aug 6, 2010)

Beautiful pictures man.
Congrats for the GBB slings :clap:


----------



## TalonAWD (Aug 7, 2010)

shakw0n said:


> Beautiful pictures man.
> Congrats for the GBB slings :clap:


Thank you!


----------



## brachybaum (Aug 7, 2010)

TalonAWD said:


> Newest member of my Tarantula family.
> 
> B. boehmei. What is especially special about this girl is that she is actually red, which I have never owned before. (And i have owned a few boehmei's) I named her "Shani"
> 
> ...


Now you can see the difference between a Boehmei and Baumgarteni first hand.  They are both beautiful.


----------



## TalonAWD (Aug 8, 2010)

Acanthoscurria geniculata. I think we know what this means


----------



## Koh_ (Aug 8, 2010)

congratuls! good luck to the next process


----------



## TalonAWD (Aug 8, 2010)

Encyrocratella olivacea. I love these guys feeding response. This guy took this big cricket and started to drag it up to a corner of its cube.


----------



## TalonAWD (Aug 11, 2010)

Maraca cabocla 5th Instar (1.5")
I really love the red on these guys!!!


----------



## acepure (Aug 12, 2010)

*Nice*

That P. Metallica of yours is absolutly gorgeous. I currently only have a female rose hair. I am an avid T lover and am tryin to increase my collection to mass proportions. Your Gooty is one of the best looking Ts I have ever seen. Thanx for sharing her with us.


----------



## TalonAWD (Aug 13, 2010)

Thank you.  Poecilotheria metallica. She is the blue-est out of all the ones I have. She is also the sweetest! Always stays out in the open and never hides!  I have a male that matches her blue. I will soon get pics.

Heres the lastest of her.


----------



## Miss Bianca (Aug 13, 2010)

Beautiful, and nice shot. Love the blue.
My son's dying for one!


----------



## TalonAWD (Aug 18, 2010)

Well I'm going to update on the genic with this pic.







She did not stay on that web creation on the second floor. She went and made another one below. Than she tore it down and made another one and rushed in making a sac. The finished sac looked horrible and in just 7 days dropped it. The sac is Tiny. Bright side is I don't have to care for 1500 babies






On a brighter note...Added a native to my collection. *Aphonopelma eutylenum type*. (Can't ID it exactly) Female. It was an amazing experience!!:worship: She is very Docile. 4" LS. I'll get a better pic after I fatten her up.








And her habitat.







Her original home







Close up.


----------



## TalonAWD (Aug 21, 2010)

Heteroscodra maculata Female. She molted and had to rehouse her. She was a blast! She ran all over the kitchen counter and up my arm, jumped from my forearm to my biceps across my back and down the other arm. All the while my wife screaming with fear watching this happening LOL! After that heart workout, I don't have to excercise today!







My Brachypelma boehmei "Shani" molted. This is an hour after she molted. The red on her s incredible.

















My Ceratogyrus marshalli female molted. I love this horn. Especially love that the horn has the stripes. She also got alot darker in color on her carapace with this molt.







Nhandu chromatus female molted. Its such a shame that such a gorgeous specimen is always hiding! I love the red booty and red satae all over her legs and around carapace.


----------



## x Mr Awesome x (Aug 22, 2010)

So. Much. Redness. 
You have the most amazing specimens. I mean, 'stripes on the horn'? Good grief. That's all I can say!


----------



## TalonAWD (Aug 22, 2010)

Thank you. I'm very pleased with my collection.


----------



## TalonAWD (Sep 5, 2010)

Well I found a couple molts this weekend. Both my Maraca cabocla Females molted again. Pics soon to come.

My G. rosea molted again! (How many people can say that phrase!) The pink is really shiney. Almost metallic.







My Male C. marshalli Molted out Mature. Big surprise there. I thought he had one more molt before maturing. 4" legspan.







And my favorite P. metallica female molted. Stunning as always.







And My M. balfouri molted. Still no signature blue coloration.


----------



## TalonAWD (Sep 16, 2010)

Finally got around to getting my Maraca out. Shes a big girl at around 5 inch leg span.













And My B. vagans pair.


----------



## TalonAWD (Oct 2, 2010)

Heres my Brachypelma Smithi


----------



## TalonAWD (Oct 5, 2010)

Oh my god!!! I love this guy!! I am pleased to present a Mature Male Brachypelma boehmei. Definately one gorgeous specimen!!! This was Robc's guy!
And he's huge!


----------



## Anastasia (Oct 5, 2010)

TalonAWD said:


> Oh my god!!! I love this guy!! I am pleased to present a Mature Male Brachypelma boehmei. Definately one gorgeous specimen!!! This was Robc's guy!
> And he's huge!


No kidding!, absolutely stunning!
hope you got a nice lady for him


----------



## TalonAWD (Oct 5, 2010)

Anastasia said:


> No kidding!, absolutely stunning!
> hope you got a nice lady for him


Two lovely ladies!!


----------



## Mattyb (Oct 6, 2010)

Great pics and great collection Steve.


----------



## x Mr Awesome x (Oct 6, 2010)

^^^
gigolo



... and I'm _still_ itchy!!!


----------



## TalonAWD (Nov 6, 2010)

Thought Id put this pic up since I have never showed my P. metallica males. Still not ready to breed. Hes real mean. Never hesitates to show me his fangs!







And heres my Brachypelma smithi. Got this girl with all my B. emelias as a mistake. Always wanted to get a smithi again. Last time I had one was 10 yrs ago.


----------



## TalonAWD (Nov 7, 2010)

M. balfouri molted. Now starting to get the colors I'm dying to see. 2.5"







And I caught my A. geniculata girl molting.







Freshly molted beauty.


----------



## TalonAWD (Nov 16, 2010)

Well, My Red B. boehmei molted out. Unsuccessful mating. Not sure why she molted since she just molted a couple months ago. But thats ok cause the male will be ready again.







And heres my gravid Ceratogyrus marshalli. She can hardly walk straight lol.







Heres my other B. boehmei.


----------



## TalonAWD (Nov 18, 2010)

My Male P. metallica Molted mature male. Took him one year exactly. Now has pink highlights.


----------



## crawltech (Nov 19, 2010)

Nice lookin MM, he is!......a year seems to be the norm for poeci males....I have a pederseni, and a fasciata that wer pretty much bang on one year,....i have a rufi that seems to be taken a little longer tho, only by a month or 2 tho.


----------



## TalonAWD (Dec 6, 2010)

My ultimate P. metallica. G-O-R-G-E-0-U-S-! I took this shot with a modding to the flash similar to softbox.







Heres my other female with her new boyfriend "Pinky". 







Heres "Pinky".







And my other Ultimate favorite "Shani" Red B. boehmei.







Heres one of my Gorgeous A. geniculata







Nhandu chromatus. Just molted.


----------



## TalonAWD (Dec 16, 2010)

Mated my Red B. boehmei.

[YOUTUBE]cbZbaX5mPD8[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## TalonAWD (Dec 23, 2010)

Nhandu Chromatus pics.

I took my girl out for some pictures. 





















And just for memories here she is when I first got her September of '09


----------



## Tamika (Dec 26, 2010)

All I can say --- > :worship:


----------



## TalonAWD (Jan 2, 2011)

*Happy New Year!*

Heres the first pics of this new year.
Heres my G. pulchra female. She was not a happy camper. First time ever I have experienced this from her. She fully withdrew her fangs. She did not attack though. Was more like a show off than a threat lol. I was cleaning out her home.







Heres an old friend. I sold this E. olivacea and went to visit and see how big it got. Really nice coloration. 







When visiting I had the pleasure of trying to pair up the Haplopelma lividum. Heres the male. Really mean. attacked many times and scared the crap out of me. Defiantely not bluffing haha







Heres the first molt of 2011. B. smithi







Heres my very gravid B. boehmei "Celeris" Getting real close. She made large ditches and sits in them and is starting to web different parts of the tank. Something that she has never ever done before.


----------



## TalonAWD (Jan 4, 2011)

Closeup of my C. marshalli


----------



## TalonAWD (Feb 5, 2011)

One of my newest favorites. New favorite because of the red she has. 
Heres my Female *Brachypelma emelia*.












And heres one of Destiny's babies.


----------



## codykrr (Feb 5, 2011)

Awesome pictures Steve!  Love your setups.


----------



## Thespiderguyz (Feb 9, 2011)

Very nice T's! Awesome pics.


----------



## TalonAWD (Feb 14, 2011)

B. boehmei's offspring


----------



## crawltech (Feb 16, 2011)

Nice, Steve!...@ what day did you pull the sac....didnt see a thread on it?


----------



## TalonAWD (Feb 16, 2011)

crawltech said:


> Nice, Steve!...@ what day did you pull the sac....didnt see a thread on it?


I did film the remaoval of the sac and the opening of it but have not had the chance to put it up. Maybe today.
I pulled sac last week. That picture above is one week later. They were not like that when I pulled sac. They were all bright yellow.


----------



## sharpfang (Feb 16, 2011)

*Wow!*

Great Pics and breeding success Steve :clap:

It should be a productive 2011 - it feels like Spring is here, other than all that Rain 

My M. Cabocla juvie ate 2 crix & a lobster roach, yesterday :}  - Jason

P.S. you want a complimentary MM Chromatus for the Foxy Lady {I am done w/ him} ?

Again - Great Pix! as always....


----------



## TalonAWD (May 6, 2011)

Finally I got some sacs from my gravid females. They took forever to drop. First my P. metallica dropped a sac but then she ate the sac. This one I did not know was gravid. I never saw an insertion nor any action from the male with her. The other P. metallica is still lagging to drop a sac. Heres the bad momma!







And my Red Boehmei "Shani" dropped her sac last night. Its strange because she did not make any web structures or anything. She just dug a hole and started to make the mat. Straight out in the open!







Heres her setup. You can see where she made the sac with no webbing at all for protection.







And the first sac's offspring (B. boehmei) finally went into second instar. And they can really run fast!


----------



## Anastasia (May 6, 2011)

wow, it took them long enough...


----------



## TalonAWD (May 14, 2011)

Video update of Shani. She gave me quite the scare.  She is one wierd spider.

[YOUTUBE]EvE33oKJlOU[/YOUTUBE]

Adding this pic.


----------

